# Absynth 5.3.3



## Mornats (Feb 1, 2021)

So, I noticed an update in Native Access and was surprised to see Absynth in there. I was in quite a rush so just saw something about 200 or so new presets and some Mac updates. I did a quick Google after to see what the update was about and it seems NI jumped the gun on this one and have withdrawn the update - for now at least. Hopefully I'll get some time to check out those presets soon.

Anyone else manage to grab it?


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 1, 2021)

(2) Home Studio Win10 Pro DAW(s) both 'failed' when installing downloaded Update.
Will check shortly to see if 5.3.3 is now loaded, as NA does not show Updates available.

_Update_ .......... NA continues to fail Install after downloading. Download is stated to be 1.15 GB 
which is notable increase.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 1, 2021)

It's in my Native Access, I'm DL it now.
Let's try out these 200 new patches......


----------



## Mornats (Feb 2, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> (2) Home Studio Win10 Pro DAW(s) both 'failed' when installing downloaded Update.
> Will check shortly to see if 5.3.3 is now loaded, as NA does not show Updates available.
> 
> _Update_ .......... NA continues to fail Install after downloading. Download is stated to be 1.15 GB
> which is notable increase.


1.15GB is the size of the Absynth update. Mine came in after Native Access updated itself.

The new patches are categorised as Absynth Interstellar and have a sci-fi sound design feel to them. I picked out a few nice ones I can see using in some tracks but it's quite a focused soundset. Good to see some Absynth love after such a long time though.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 2, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Good to see some Absynth love after such a long time though.


That's for Mashine+, you can use with it (if you have an Absynth license).


----------



## bill5 (Feb 2, 2021)

Not in my Native Access. Just as well, that thing has too many presets as is


----------



## Mucusman (Feb 2, 2021)

Tried today to update as well, and experienced the fail on my end.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 2, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Good to see some Absynth love after such a long time though.


I agree..I was hoping it would have an interface makeover, but NI isn't big on that. Maybe in V6..


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 2, 2021)

Mucusman said:


> Tried today to update as well, and experienced the fail on my end.


Had to resort to old 'NI Unistall RegTool_64bit' Deleted Absynth5, reinstalled and Update installed immediately .... both PC DAW(s).


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 2, 2021)

I really like Absynth! I have quite a few third party presets as well. It's such a unique instrument. A UI makeover would be so awesome. Same for all NI synths. The preset browsers and favorites systems are awful and are in dire need of a redo. Here's hoping they will give them some attention soon...


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 3, 2021)

Added Big Sur compatibility too.

Changelog:


> *5.5.3 — 2021-02-01*
> 
> ADDED New sound bank 'Absynth Interstellar' with 200 new presets
> FIXED Absynth 5 is now macOS Big Sur compatible
> ...











KVR Forum: Anyone get the mysterious new Absynth Update? - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Anyone get the mysterious new Absynth Update? - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm really loving these presets. 
I've also been playing Cyberpunk 2077, so these presets really gel with that whole grungy scifi feel.


----------

